# موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 مارس 2009)

*إخوانى المهندسين الميكانيكين الأعزاء ، قررت بعون الله أن أعمل موسوعات كاملة فى كل فروع الميكانيكا والباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركات ، وستكون الموسوعات كالتالى :- 
​


موسوعة الهيدروليك وميكانيكا الموائع - Hydraulics & Fluid Mechanic


موسوعة الضواغط - Compressors


موسوعة الطلمبات - Pumps


موسوعة السيارات والمحركات - Vehicles & Engines 


موسوعة مكافحة الحريق - Fire Fighting


موسوعة خدمات المياة والسباكة - Water Services & Plumbing



موسوعة الصرف الصحي والمعالجة - Sewage & Treatment


موسوعة الديناميكا الحرارية وإنتقال الحرارة - Thermodynamics & Heat Transfer


موسوعة التصميم الميكانيكى والرسم - Mechanical Design & Drawing


موسوعة المعلومات العامة - General Knowledge


موسوعة التوربينات والغلايات - Turbines & Boilers


موسوعة الطيرات والمحركات النفاثة - Jet Engines


موسوعة التحكم الآلي - Automatic Control


موسوعة علم المعادن ومقاومة المواد - Metallurgy & Strength of Materials 


إذا رأيتم أن هناك موشوع فى الميكانيكا لم أكتبه أرجو الإقتراح وشكرا 
​
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ والله ولى التوفيق ، 
​
=========
​
​*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 أبريل 2009)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ

 صدق الله العظيم 

أقدم لكم الموسوعة الكبيرة فى الأنابيب
وهى مقسمة على 13 جزء
كل جزء حوالي 200 صفحة 
 




الجزء الأول 

  فى المرفقات 
 



[/FONT]​


----------



## TURBOFAN (3 أبريل 2009)

ممتاز وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## mohamed mech (3 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا الغالى و زادك علما و نفعا


----------



## amr fathy (5 أبريل 2009)

باراك الله فيك..........


----------



## وسام الحب (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك

وجعل ماتقدمه لنا في موازيين اعمالك..........


----------



## alaa eldin farag (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## رائد الطيار (6 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ،، ومبروك التميز .


----------



## الطموني (6 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## h3mw (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## A.MEGUD (7 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله ماشاء اله هايل يا مهندس مصطفى الوكيل وفى انتظار المزيد مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء الثاني*

[font=&quot]الجزء الثاني

  فى المرفقات 
 [/font]​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء الثالث*

[font=&quot]الجزء الثالث

  فى المرفقات [/font]​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء الرابع*

[font=&quot]الجزء الرابع

  فى المرفقات [/font]​


----------



## ميكانييكا (9 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء الخامس*

شكرا لجميع الإخوة الذين ردوا ونفعنا الله جميعا 

الجزء الخامس 

http://ifile.it/3bqdtk9
​


----------



## ahmadkhaled (11 أبريل 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## على عنبه (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبانتظار المزيد
لو ممكن مواصفات مواد خاصه pp و pvc


----------



## fmharfoush (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم لكن الكتاب كان معروض في المنتدى سابقاً


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

والله الكتاب عندى من مدة ، وربما يكون عندك لكن ليس عند غيرك وآسف لو كان فيه تكرار
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء السادس*

الجزء السادس

http://ifile.it/pvjus4d


​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*الجزء السابع*

الجزء السابع

http://ifile.it/rujd5xa
​


----------



## megofox (10 يونيو 2009)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 مارس 2010)

*الجزء الثامن*

*الجزء الثامن
بالمرفقات 
*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 مارس 2010)

*الجزء التاسع*

*الجزء التاسع
بالمرفقات *​


----------



## فراس خليفة (7 مارس 2010)

*thanks*

أشكرك أخي العزيز لكن الأجزاء المرفوعة على ifile منتهية الصلاحية ةغير قابلة للتحميل أرجو أعادة الرفع 




م.فراس خليفة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 مارس 2010)

فراس خليفة قال:


> أشكرك أخي العزيز لكن الأجزاء المرفوعة على ifile منتهية الصلاحية ةغير قابلة للتحميل أرجو أعادة الرفع
> م.فراس خليفة


========================================

حاضر وجزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 مارس 2010)

الأجزاء من 1 إلى 7

http://www.mediafire.com/?hm0urdkmdil
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 مارس 2010)

*الجزء العاشر*

*الجزء العاشر
*​


----------



## hany yassin (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا لعملك الكبير في خدمة العلم


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (9 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ومشكورين جداً على هذا المجهود الكبير والرائع والمفيد


----------



## samir amer (9 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 مارس 2010)

*الجزء الحادى عشر*

*الجزء الحادى عشر
*​


----------



## فراس بشناق (10 مارس 2010)

جهد مشكور والله


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (23 يوليو 2010)

اتق الله حيثما كنت. وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها، وخالق الناس بخلق حسن


----------



## okab73 (25 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وارجوا المزيد 
ان امكن كتالوجات وصور للتوضيح اكثر


----------



## معتصم الوطن (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير و ذادك من علمه


----------



## عبدالقادر الجزائر (29 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ali&anas (29 يوليو 2010)

مع الشكر والتحية حبذا لوفتحت ملف عن التدفئة والتكييف والتبريد


----------



## مصطفى خليل 11 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed abd elgaw (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (15 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المذود (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا باش مهندس مصطفى لكن الملفات من الأول حتى السابع و المجموعة بملف واحد لا يعمل الرابط بشكل صحيح ممكن إعادة رفعها على الفور شيرد


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

مفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fokary (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## mohkoraym (1 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الملفات لكن الملفات 5 و 6 و 7 غير قابلة للتحميل الرجاء حل المشكلة

والف شكر


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا
موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## Ma7ame7o (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مجهود جبار وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## abdo_elnadry (14 ديسمبر 2012)

الله ينور يا هندسة ربنا ينفع بيك دائما


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## halacivil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسحاق عمان (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omarmay (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim1hj (22 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم , شكرا جزيلاً على المجهود المفيد حقاً , ونرجو إعادة رفع الأجزاء من 5 الى 7 لانتهاء صلاحية الوصلات الخارجية


----------



## ابراهيم2111 (22 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

